# Trayicon ist unschön



## derfragende79 (4. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Applikation geschrieben die ein Icon im Tray anzeigt. Allerdings sieht das Trayicon in verschiedenen Auflösungen unschön aus, da sich an machen Stellen plötzlich einige schwarze Pixel befinden. Hat jmd. eine Idee wie man das Problem in den Griff bekommen kann?

Grüße

P.S. Ich hoffe das dies das richtige Forum ist.


----------



## fluessig (4. März 2005)

Dein Problem ist wahrscheinlich die Kleinrechnung des Icons. 

Du hast wahrscheinlich ein Icon mit der Größe 32x32 Pixel erstellt und dieses deiner Applikation zugewiesen. Im Tray sind die Icons aber nur 16x16 Pixel groß. Dein Icon wird also verkleinert und dabei kommt es zu den unschönen Effekten.

Die Lösung ist eine Icondatei die sowohl ein Bild für die 16er als auch die 32er Auflösung bereithält. Ich hab selbst lang nach einer freewareversion dafür gesucht und bin in den Grafik-FAQ http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials131679.html fündig geworden. Da gibts ein Tool namens SnIco Edit. 

Damit kannst du das lösen. Hoffe ich hab dein Problem richtig deuten können.


----------



## derfragende79 (7. März 2005)

Hallo, erstmal Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Glücklicherweise habe ich eine Visual Studio .Net Lizenz. Mit diesem Tool kann ich alle möglichen Auflösungen für das Trayicon verwenden. Nachdem auch meine Vermutung war, das beim runterrechen Aliaseffekte auftreten, habe ich die Icons nur in der Auflösung 16x16 erstellt. Doch die Fehler bleiben. Meine Vermutung ist nun, dass das Icon nicht in dieser Auflösung im Tray angezeigt wird, sondern in irgend einer anderen Auflösung, da das Icon an anderen Stellen in der Taskbar korrekt angezeigt wird. Bleibt nur noch die Frage: Welcher Auflösung hat ein Windows Trayicon?

Grüße


----------



## fluessig (7. März 2005)

Vielleicht ist die richtigere Frage auch: Welche Farbtiefe hat ein Trayicon? Ich glaub schon, dass die Auflösung 16x16 ist, aber vielleicht die Farbtiefe eine Rolle spielt.

Antwort hab ich darauf leider keine.

//Edit: Ich hab grad nachgeschaut. Verschiedene Anwendungen haben ihr Icon einfach in verschiedenen Farbtiefen in einem File.

Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Ich weiß ja nicht mit welchem Tool deine Icons jetzt erstellst, aber in SnIco gibt es eine Option namens "Color" (unterhalb der Arbeitsfläche im Programm). Dort kann man auch Störungen beseitigen. Weiß nicht wieso diese überhaupt möglich sind, aber da ist es so.


----------



## derfragende79 (7. März 2005)

Ich habe es mit einigen Farbtiefen probiert. Besser gesagt, 16, 256 und Monochrom. Wenn ich nun ein Standart Rot nehme, zeigt er den ganzen roten Bereich richtig an, bis auf eine kleine Ecke die ein dunkleres Rot hat. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass an diesem Punkt 2 oder mehere Pixel aufeinander gefallen sind, und ein Mittelwert berechnet wurde. Ich teste gerade verschiedene Auflösungen durch und ich meld mich wenn ich was finde.

Grüße


----------

